# Does anybody else own a Genesis bike of any kind????



## Rockus (8 Mar 2009)

Hi all

I seem to have aquired three Genesis bikes in the last year, oops. 

Love a steel framed bike; longevity factor and bad experiences with alloy. cant afford Ti either. But besides this they seem to be pretty well speced and ride like a dream. 

Curioiusly there doesn't seem to be may other genesis riders out there, what gives???


----------



## MajorMantra (8 Mar 2009)

I ride a white Genesis Flyer fixed gear every day and love it. I've seen a few other Genesis bikes around though they aren't especially common. There are lots of Ridgebacks though and they all originate with the same company. (Genesis having started as a model in the Ridgeback range and then split off as a whole separate brand.)

Matthew


----------



## shunter (8 Mar 2009)

Have a Genesis Altitude 00 with pannier rack and road tyres for commuting. Has worked out safer than the Ridgeback Flight on the frosty days we had over winter although somewhat slower. 

Just bought the Genesis Aether for a bit of long distance cycling but have not been out on it yet - saving the first time experience for a nice day.


----------



## Rockus (8 Mar 2009)

I've got a flyer as well MM. great bike love it -although not brave enough to go fixed on it yet. weirdly i bought it from i guy in Edinburgh, was i bargain so i really couldnt say no.

Theres nothing worse than waiting for a good day to ride. You're showing epic restraint there Shunter!!! Any reason you plumped for another genesis?

took a test ride on the croix de fer -def cannot justify that one!!!


----------



## ELL (8 Mar 2009)

I am looking at getting the Genesis Core 30 next month so could well be one of the few.


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2009)

I ride a Genesis "Duke" but shall shortly be upgrading to a "Trespass" model.


----------



## runner (8 Mar 2009)

i have a genesis day 01 and have riden for 3 years....not that impressed, will soon be riding a new bike on the BTW scheme, but will keep the genesis for those winter days


----------



## runner (8 Mar 2009)

ah having read what the major said...i have a ridgeback genesis day 01....thats better


----------



## MajorMantra (8 Mar 2009)

runner said:


> ah having read what the major said...i have a ridgeback genesis day 01....thats better



Actually, I have one of those too now that you mention it. So in a sense I have 2 Genesis bikes. 

Of its type I think it's pretty good (light and quick) though mine hasn't had much love since I got into fully fledged road bikes.

Matthew


----------



## runner (8 Mar 2009)

you can view my genesis in my public profile...looks great brand new


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2009)

Genesis is the sister brand to Ridgeback - both supplied by Madison, and soon to be joined by Saracen.


----------



## Spin City (8 Mar 2009)

I've got a Genesis Skyline which I've had for 13 months and it's done nearly 2,500 miles. 

Like the others with a Flyer mine is set up as a fixed wheel; the difference between the Skyline and the Flyer is that the Skyline has mudguards and is black. 

For some reason though the Skyline was only in production for a year while the Flyer has been around for at least 3 years. Maybe black bikes with mudguards aren't that popular..........


----------



## benborp (8 Mar 2009)

I'm on a Genesis Flyer. I set it up as a fixed without any problems although I ended up changing the wheels and brakes to something better. I've had great fun on it and found that by test riding some very expensive bikes it compares very well for ride and efficiency.


----------



## MajorMantra (8 Mar 2009)

Spin City said:


> For some reason though the Skyline was only in production for a year while the Flyer has been around for at least 3 years. Maybe black bikes with mudguards aren't that popular..........



Take a look at the current Ridgeback Solo. Unless my eyes are deceiving me it's exactly the same bike with different stickers and a 2009 price to match:

http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/index.php?bikeID=89&seriesID=41&show_bike=TRUE

I'd love one for the wet days actually. I have race blades (which I've yet to use on the Flyer) but I'd rather just have 2 bikes.

Matthew


----------



## Spin City (9 Mar 2009)

That's interesting Major Mantra. The Solo looks exactly the same as my Skyline except you now have to pay an extra £88 to have Ridgeback Solo instead of Genesis Skyline written on the bike. (If VAT had remained at 17.5% it would have been an extra £100.) 

It's still a lovely bike though and one I would definitely recommend.


----------



## MajorMantra (9 Mar 2009)

Spin City said:


> That's interesting Major Mantra. The Solo looks exactly the same as my Skyline except you now have to pay an extra £88 to have Ridgeback Solo instead of Genesis Skyline written on the bike. (If VAT had remained at 17.5% it would have been an extra £100.)
> 
> It's still a lovely bike though and one I would definitely recommend.



I'm keeping my eyes open for a cheap used one. I certainly couldn't justify buying it new since a)I don't need it and  I've bought far too many bikes recently (currently at 4).

Matthew


----------



## shunter (9 Mar 2009)

Rockus said:


> Theres nothing worse than waiting for a good day to ride. You're showing epic restraint there Shunter!!! Any reason you plumped for another genesis?
> 
> took a test ride on the croix de fer -def cannot justify that one!!!



I was very impressed with the Genesis altitude and the local store, which has good mechanics and friendly staff, had the Aether 2008 reduced by 20% so it was hard to resist. I initially fancied the Vapour but they didn't have my frame size left. The thrill of speed is hard to resist though. 

The Croix De Fer is a great looking bike - I don't think I have seen one yet but the pictures look good. With a change of tyres it could cope with a lot of tasks. I think Genesis give their bikes great names as well.


----------



## shunter (9 Mar 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I'm keeping my eyes open for a cheap used one. I certainly couldn't justify buying it new since a)I don't need it and  I've bought far too many bikes recently (currently at 4).
> 
> Matthew



3 bikes and 2 motorcycles but no car. Wife has the car. Strangely enough I can justify having them all but I don't like having more than 1 of each dirty at the same time especially in the middle of winter I would love to know how many bicycles would be considered just to much.


----------



## Rockus (10 Mar 2009)

i've got 4 which suit all of my needs really, but you just keep looking dont you. a new croix der fer was a push too far, but hey if one is going cheap second hand i prob wont think twice. 

i too have no car -dont care really, they only get you to red lights quicker


----------



## Red Light (4 Jun 2012)

I have a white Genesis Day One with the 11 speed Alfine hub and am really loving it.


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Jun 2012)

I REALLY like the look of the equilibrium range, especially the grey - silver colour. ANd Im not usually a fan of steel, I like big tube carbon bikes.


----------



## Waspie (5 Jun 2012)

Got a bright orange Day One Cross and a light blue Flyer. Bought the cross first, and although I think it's a great bike I find it a little undergeared for the road, hence the frankly unnecessary purchase of the Flyer. Love the Flyer, barely been on the Cross since.
The Cross is now used for light off road duties and will get studded tyres put back on for the winter. The Flyer is now my default commute bike and I think it would be fine for longer rides although I haven't got round to that yet. I think I enjoy cycling on the Flyer as much as I do my carbon road bike.

I also like the look of the Equilibrium and mountain bikes but not planning any more purchases!


----------



## DeanoKilks (25 Sep 2012)

I have a ridgeback Genesis day 01 flat bar road bike


----------



## TomSH27 (25 Jul 2014)

Hi, I've just bought an Equilibrium 00, it's my first "proper" bike but I love it. I got it for tackling the many and large hills around where I live, and to supplement my running training with some long rides and hill climbs. I cannot really compare it with other brands/models as it is my first (new) bike but I would recommend an Equilibrium to anyone, especially for descending hills, that thing is glued to the road and I reckon it would take a freak tsunami to unbalance it.


----------

